# [Heisec] Avira verdächtigt sich selbst



## Newsfeed (26 Oktober 2011)

Nach einem Update Antiviren-Software meldet diese die eigene Datei AESCRIPT.DLL als Trojaner beziehungsweise Spyware.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Na ist doch klar ...
... Avira spioniert doch auf dem Rechner nach Viren ...


----------

